# The Massacre Begins!



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Ever have one of those days....
So there I am, minding my own business, when I hear noises outside...what the heck?
Being inquisitive by nature, I wander outside to see whats going on....curiouser and curiouser....I hear what sounds like many childlike voices and keep catching tiny shapes flitting between the trees out of the corner of my eye. 
Then, without warning, what comes running towards me but a little man in a green suit....nah...couldn't be.
He screeches to a halt in front of me and starts to dance a jig....holy cow...it IS a leprechaun!
I begin to snicker wondering who slipped the acid into my drink, when I all of a sudden feel a sharp pain!!!!! What in the blue hell was that? the lil bastid kicked me! This ain't a drug induced vision? THIS IS REAL!!!
Before I could retaliate the lil beast wrapped himself around my leg and started biting me! I started to whallop him on the head to little result. DANG this hurts...I hobble over to a tree and start slamming the foul fiends body between my leg and the tree! After several stout hits he lets go, momentarily stunned. I limp back to the house while I have my chance, and for good measure throw some rocks at him while shouting Screw You Lucky Charm!!!! As I am closing the door to the house, he throws a wink at me and with a smile giggles and runs off....what was that about...
The door shut, I turn around and am completely blindsided by the explosion that knocks me unconscious!
When I finally wake up....I assess the damage...but wait...whats that....I hear more voices...lots of them....they are getting closer....One little freak is bad enough....will this never end?



Stanwell Pipe, 4 Kinds of Baccy, pipe cleaners, reamer, pipe nail, smokers matches, couple pipe stands, a cork tapper, and a nice note!

Thanks Joed, the assault of the pod people begins!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Joed is on a rampage. Nice work. First cigars now pipes.

The carnage just keeps going.

Enjoy Paulmac !


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Hah! The Smokin Scotsman gets pipe-bombed! Bet that Stanwell beats a corn cob, huh?


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Ya have had it now Paul. It's over. Your going to become a pod person. 



Good going there Joed.



Stacey


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Warhorse545 said:


> Ya have had it now Paul. It's over. Your going to become a pod person.
> 
> Good going there Joed.
> 
> Stacey


I still got some fight in me lol


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice hit. sounds like it might be magically delicious..lol


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> Hah! The Smokin Scotsman gets pipe-bombed! Bet that Stanwell beats a *corn cob*, huh?


Remind him this new one goes in his mouth, not in other *ahem* regions.

Pauly, hope you like ground beef cause you gonna be ate up by the shrapnel!!

:sl :fu :fu


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

nice hit.  
DC#: 0305 0830 0002 4528 2167​damn "pod" people.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Paul LOVES smoking Pipe


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm glad that it hurt a little bit - there is that side of me too!

Actually - the pipe is a Ben Wade Golden Walnut that has been worked on by a guy named Jim Benjamin. He did a few pipes for me - and you can spend a lot (well maybe not a whole lot) more - but you will be hard pressed to find a pipe that smokes better than one that has been worked on by Jim.

Enjoy. You deserve it.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

joed said:


> I'm glad that it hurt a little bit - there is that side of me too!
> 
> Actually - the pipe is a Ben Wade Golden Walnut that has been worked on by a guy named Jim Benjamin. He did a few pipes for me - and you can spend a lot (well maybe not a whole lot) more - but you will be hard pressed to find a pipe that smokes better than one that has been worked on by Jim.
> 
> Enjoy. You deserve it.


ahh, the Stanwell bag it came in threw me lol


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Good hit Joe! :w


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

joed attempts to assassinate the Assassin!! Will wonders never cease! Congrats Paul!

Joe, watch out....Scottish assassins are infamous for retribution!


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

First hit took out his radar, now for the carnage


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> joed attempts to assassinate the Assassin!! Will wonders never cease! Congrats Paul!
> 
> Joe, watch out....Scottish assassins are infamous for retribution!


I'm not worried - people talk alot - there's a lot of noise in the jungle - but, for the most part, it's pretty safe place to be.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

o :fu o :sl o

abslolutely useless post


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Kayak_Rat said:


> o
> 
> abslolutely useless post


i wonder if other posts have hidden messages in this topic?


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

IHT said:


> i wonder if other posts have hidden messages in this topic?


Wow, I would have Never Ever thought of that lol
IHT, a secret message in one of his posts? never seen that happen before!

lol
ok, sarcasm mode off


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

PaulMac said:


> Wow, I would have Never Ever thought of that lol
> IHT, a secret message in one of his posts? never seen that happen before!
> 
> lol
> ok, sarcasm mode off


me? secret message in a reply? 
NAAAAAHHH.... 

i would never advise anyone to click and drag through a post of mine, or my signature line.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

IHT said:


> me? secret message in a reply?
> NAAAAAHHH....
> 
> i would never advise anyone to click and drag through a post of mine, or my signature line. "]I am gay, dustin is my gay lover. Vote for hilliary in '08! Did I mention I was gay?




Nice hit joed !


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

joed said:


> I'm not worried - people talk alot - there's a lot of noise in the jungle - but, for the most part, it's pretty safe place to be.


Yea I wouldn't worry about all this "Scottish Assassin" stuff - just a lot of folklore if you ask me :tg


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Very nice shot Joed! Paul's certainly gonna get lot's of practice smoking pipe now; not that he needed any practice of course!!:r 

Congrats ya bastage!


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

o Things are gonna get interesting around here I do believe!! Nice hit Joe D!! Thanks for the gold in WoW Paul.. was nice seeing you around... looks like you're gonna be taken out now.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Ms. Floydp said:


> o Things are gonna get interesting around here I do believe!! Nice hit Joe D!! Thanks for the gold in WoW Paul.. was nice seeing you around... looks like you're gonna be taken out now.


Anytime Anita! You may see much more of me there since they bombing me back to Durotar lol


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I thought there was at least one other purist left......where's the pod Paul? Under the bed? In the swimming pool? In the bushes?


----------

